# Any Tricks & Tips for using Danish Oil?



## joiner_sim (23 Jun 2011)

Hi all,
I'm coming very close to finishing my dovetailed stationary box, so close that it's actually being dropped in at the engravers shop tomorrow!  

Anyway, I am going to coat it with Danish Oil. It is Oak.

Does anyone have any tips on how to get that extra special finish?

I was just going to wipe it on with a clean rag, giving it 3 coats. And then a final "buff" with a dry clean cloth to finish.

Any tips are much appreciated.


----------



## adidat (23 Jun 2011)

pour loads on wipe it around, then take of the excess with a clean cloth then polish it, repeat about 3 times should be great. then for the final shine and smooth coat abit of fides furniture makers wax.

adidat


----------



## monkeybiter (24 Jun 2011)

Don't wait too long before you wipe/buff it off or it can go sticky.


----------



## bugbear (24 Jun 2011)

joiner_sim":363c3uqs said:


> Does anyone have any tips on how to get that extra special finish?



What sort of finish do you consider special?

* shiny?
* durable?
* matt
* grain enhancing

Some of these can be varied, depending on product and technique (indeed, whole books are written on this trick subject...)

The most important thing with oil finishes is to wipe off the excess - an oil finish needs to be "in" not "on", but that's more mistake avoidance than "special".

BugBear


----------



## joiner_sim (25 Jun 2011)

Thanks adidat, I will polish up in between coats!

BugBear! Not seen you about on the forums for ages, I must'nt be looking in the right topics! How are you?
A special finish..... I'm not sure what I meant exactly, however I suppose I'd say grain enhancing. I know the danish oil will bring the oak box out really nicely and just wondered if anyone had any tips on what to do in between the coats to make it that bit better.


----------



## Richard Findley (27 Jun 2011)

Hi Sim,

A good trick if you want the grain of the Oak to stand out more is to use a coloured wax over your 3 coats of oil. The wax gives a lovely sheen and the dark colouring goes into the grain and highlights it. Something like the Chestnut Woodwax 22 Mellow brown or the Black Bison antique wax would do it nicely.

HTH

Richard


----------



## Tusses (27 Jun 2011)

I usually thin the 1st coat down 50 50 with white spirits so it soaks in well
wipe on, leave 10 mins, wipe off
leave 6 hrs min between coats, longer if poss'
2nd and 3rd coats full strength
wax to finish off


----------



## joiner_sim (1 Jul 2011)

Finished result & pics can be found here: https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post594921.html#p594921

Thanks for the advice guys!


----------



## adidat (1 Jul 2011)

did my suggested method work? all my furniture pieces are done with the same technique and they had a good sheen.

adidat


----------



## joiner_sim (1 Jul 2011)

I didn't use wax in the end, but I did polish in between coats. I'm happy with the result in the end anyway, just can't wait to hand the gift over now!


----------

